# Guildford meet (Feb)



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Anyone up for one next week 24th / 25th of Feb at the usual ??

rgds


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I 'm sure I can make it, but I wonder if anyone who still owns a TT will turn up? ;D


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

When were you thinkin? I always miss them even though I work in Godalming, as I have other ( Much more boring) commitments on Tuesdays! Shame is wasn't tomorrow though as its the first TUesday I have had free for ages, AND my fingers fell off with frost bite having washed ROO on Sunday Morning, so all nice and shiny clean. That will last until I get to the top of my road to go to work tomorrow morning.

The one and only downfall of MORO Blue!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh guys...I have organised the first Hampshire meet, nr Junct 4 on M27 on 25th Feb...normally come across to yours...why not do 27 ? and come to mine over hear , not too far about 60 mins from Milford turn off on A3 ? ? ???


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'm easy - was just checking how many of the locals were around..


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I was thinking that it was about time for a meet - but I am planning to go to the March 1st meet in London as it sounds a blast (if it comes off!).

I'd prefer it if it were mid-march perhaps? Either that or I'll skip this one and see you at the next one!

Cheers 

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

bugger it - will be working now anyway so ... March ??


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

March is good - how about Wed 19th?

Damian


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Hooray a Wednesday! I can do Wednesdays!! ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

only just saw this. 25th (today) is probably a no-go for me. I'd be trundling along in a rather dirty polo diesel anyway.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

What's happening ?

I'm looking for a reason to go to Guildford and this could be it - is 19th on or off ?

Rob


----------

